

Scala books being published at quite a rate - rabbitfang
http://capecoder.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/scala-books-being-published-at-quite-a-rate/

======
mark_l_watson
I tried really hard to like Scala. I bought a few Scala books about the same
time I also started buying Clojure books and put effort into learning both
languages. For me, Clojure became a nice addition to using Java, Ruby, and
Common Lisp. Scala didn't.

I hope that I don't sound lazy, but: Clojure was simply a lot less effort to
get productive with.

~~~
watmough
Clojure brings a REPL, which is a huge bonus to productivity with the JVM
ecosystem.

It also brings a simple syntax (verb stuff more stuff), and some easy ways to
extend and interact with libraries such as SWING.

~~~
thebluesky
Scala also provides a REPL

~~~
soc88
It is certainly weird how this traffic of badly informed Lispers preaching
their language in unrelated language topics has increased in the last few
months...

Did some people just not get Rich Hickey's memo or are they unable to drop
their old Common Lisp habits?

------
swah
Working on a Scala book is probably be easier than improving the compiler,
ecosystem, etc.

